# The Bully



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a regular occurence in our house, I've never managed to get a photo before though.










Lucky sits half way down the stairs, and won't let Todd past. He miaows at him, Todd is scared, and cries at the top of the stairs until we come and take Lucky away! Poor Toddy  considering the size of him, he doesn't have a whole lot of courage when it comes to Lucky!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh poor Todd, some cats love to show their dominance, mine have a pecking order................Opal is cock of the girls and Purdy being the newest family member is quite timid and keeps to herself. The other girls range somewhere inbetween but they all know their status  It works ok until we get the odd spat, but it must be a tricky one to solve when it involves a cat and a dog


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh bless him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww poor thing, lol but cats can be scary


----------



## Hannerr (Aug 3, 2008)

Poor Dog. The pic is good tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

i dont blame him being scared...have u seen and heard them cats fite lol.

Excellent pic and poor toddy aww lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pmsl aw bless him..just goes to show size isnt everything


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, we have a cat that does that too, lol.*


----------

